# kids life jackets



## michigan22 (May 20, 2016)

do you think kids need life jackets when on the water like when swimming, fishing, boating, tubing, in pools, in lakes do your kids use a life jacket in the water when needed i think life jackets can save your kids life too many drownings happen it can be stopped wear a life jacket


----------

